# Epson Stylus Pro 7800 changing over to dye sub ink



## membrane (Feb 14, 2013)

Hello.

I need to change over to dye sub ink in my Epson Stylus Pro 7800. I bought refillable carts and the "pink" cleaning solution from Conde.

Can anyone walk me through the process of changing the ink?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

They should have an online video to help you. 

Did you get Cleaning carts too?


----------



## membrane (Feb 14, 2013)

I have refillable carts. Do I need special cleaning carts too? I thought I only needed refillable carts plus the cleaning solution from Conde.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Do they show you how to use the cleaning solution?


----------



## membrane (Feb 14, 2013)

No, I can't find any info on their site. There wasn't any instructions with the pink cleaner either.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Call them in the Morning. They didn't give you paper work with a link on it to change out your carts?


----------



## membrane (Feb 14, 2013)

The refill carts didn't come from Conde, the pink cleaning solution did (no link to any videos included). 

The only related video I have found on their site was for refilling carts, but I also need to know how to properly clean and switch over to dye sub ink.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

I recommend you call Conde and the place you bought the carts from first. 

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=enc9zKXgHII[/media]

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VLV8JLJ-pUI[/media]

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dvew-2Pg8lw[/media]


----------



## imknight (Oct 20, 2012)

I know this is a very old post, just wondering if you had success doing this, i have a 7800 sat here doing nothing so was thinking of doing the same thing, as im now getting to the stage where my A3 sub printer is causing me limitations.

Im in the UK and no supplier over here seems to be being helpful to provide me information - they just trying to sell me a new 7890


----------



## Talon (May 14, 2015)

See my reply to your other post. PM me with any questions. I've done this conversion plenty of times.


----------



## DPendable (Dec 21, 2012)

Take a look at my other post about converting epson printers. I went into detail about flushing lines and heads ect.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using T-Shirt Forums


----------

